# Good Filter for 55G ??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ac110??
Ac 70??


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm running an XP3! You really can't go wrong with an XP3!
And i think you said you have Pbass in your 55g..? Might wanna go a little bigger for pristine water =)


----------



## slivermaster08 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm also running an XP3 in mine alongside a 60 Tetra that came with my tank.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Next week Im picking up a 55g tank, and Im goign to get a marineland c-220 filter.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Ditto XP3 for sure...best filter I've ever bought. You could probably go XP4 for some extra punch.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a xp3 & ac110 on my 120G
xp3 -90G
ac110-55G


----------

